# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 8: January 2010



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2010)

This is the eighth monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules. _Please_ read these if you haven't yet!
- Please do all of the scrambles for a given round in a row. You get to decide when to start counting solves; that is, at some point before a solve you should decide that you will start counting times. At that point the next 3/5/12 solves you do on that puzzle count towards the competition and you may not do practice solves until you are done with the round. Do not rescramble; if you get a difficult scramble or make a mistake, just keep going, like in a real competition. However, if the program crashes or some other computer-related problem happens that prevents you from completing the solve, you may discard that solve and do a new one in its place. If you don't do enough scrambles I will add on DNS's at the end when calculating your average.
- You may use any simulator you want, although obviously you can't use a physical cube. If you want, you can even switch to a different simulator during the average, as long as you continue counting every solve you attempt.
- If the simulator you use lets you use any amount of inspection, please don't use more than 15 seconds, although I probably won't penalize you if you go over.
- If you submit very fast times that I don't believe you are capable of, please also provide some kind of proof that you can get those times. It doesn't have to be a high-quality video or anything; I just don't want people to win by cheating.
- For the Pyraminx event, you do not have to use a simulator with trivial tips, as I know not all simulators support this.
- At the end of the competition, for each event the top 5 people will receive, respectively, 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 point(s). A DNF finish will not receive any points, however, and if fewer than 5 people get points in an event the remaining prizes will simply not be given. The final competition ranking is just a list of the people with the most points.

I personally recommend the following simulators:
- hi-games for the 4x4 through 7x7.
- ryanheise.com blind sim for 3x3x3 BLD.
- gelatinbrain for the Dino Cube, FTO (puzzle 4.1.2), Gigaminx, Helicopter Cube, Skewb, and Super-X. They also have the NxNxN cubes, Pyraminx, and Megaminx.
- jflySim + qqTimer for 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator for 5x5 and 10x10 clock (it also has 3x3 clock).
- jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.

This competition is over; final results can be found here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 1, 2010)

3x3x3: 15.81 
(hi-games)
14.77, 15.42, 17.19, 15.97, (DNF), 14.96, 14.60, 15.83, 16.18, 18.19, 16.18, (13.19)


----------



## mande (Jan 4, 2010)

2x2: 9.01, 6.82, (5.64), 7.55, 9.04, 6.88, 6.72, 9.28, 14.89, 8.72, 8.76, (15.65) = 8.77

3x3: 24.28, 25.26, 25.95, (DNF), 23.98, 27.17, 33.91, 34.74, (20.15), 29.62, 35.02, 25.44 = 28.53

3x3 clock: 28.291, 31.195, 28.196, 23.833, 32.144, 34.615, 34.383, (18.058), 28.488, (50.105), 33.720, 24.422 = 29.9287

4x4: 3:36.67, 3:14.42, (DNF), (2:37.74), 4:18.39 = 3:43:16


----------



## JunwenYao (Jan 7, 2010)

2010 nEw Game？


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 7, 2010)

2x2: 7.69, 6.22, 4.56, 16.24, 6.84, 15.49, 5.03, 10.89, (2.75), 3.66, 11.88, (16.53) = 8.85
Really slow 

3x3: (36.94), 25.14, 25.17, 27.70, 21.13, 24.00, 23.16, (12.17), 15.99, 25.59, 36.92, 21.38 = 24.62
WHAT THE SINGLE PB?!?! OLL after 8 and T-perm!!! :O :O :O 20.09 avg5 in there LOL!


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 7, 2010)

3x3x3:
14.407, 15.063, 15.484, 16.297, 13.891, 20.219, 12.656, 14.391, 14.750, 13.312, 14.093, 16.750
current avg12: 14.844 (σ = 1.02)
Very good.

2x2x3:
5.563, 5.453, 4.109, 14.125, 9.140, 6.359, 10.532, 5.860, 10.250, 13.359, 5.625, 5.562
current avg12: 7.770 (σ = 2.69)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 8, 2010)

Erm... 2x2x3: 5.59, 2.85, 2.62, 4.13, 7.38, 8.19, 5.81, 7.01, 5.90, 3.75, 8.16, 6.44 => 5.70 

Maybe we could have 2x2x3 and 3x3x2 as well?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2010)

Sure, I'll add 'em if you think people will do them


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 8, 2010)

I would =D


----------



## plechoss (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, me too


----------



## JunwenYao (Jan 8, 2010)

I Love Robert Yau!!!


----------



## JunwenYao (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes said:


> 2x2: 7.69, 6.22, 4.56, 16.24, 6.84, 15.49, 5.03, 10.89, (2.75), 3.66, 11.88, (16.53) = 8.85
> Really slow
> 
> 3x3: (36.94), 25.14, 25.17, 27.70, 21.13, 24.00, 23.16, (12.17), 15.99, 25.59, 36.92, 21.38 = 24.62
> WHAT THE SINGLE PB?!?! OLL after 8 and T-perm!!! :O :O :O 20.09 avg5 in there LOL!



What's Wrong?

It's not your usual average.:confused:


----------



## KwS Pall (Jan 10, 2010)

2x2: 5.36 ; 5.58 ; 6.58 ; 6.58 ; (2.81) ; 5.12 ; 6.76 ; 5.80 ; 6.24 ; 6.87 ; (11.16) ; 6.25 = 6.11
2.81 was a 2 move fl and the rest was R2 F2 R2 U (could have been faster if that weren't for the 5sec inspection :/)
3x3: 20.75 ; 19.12 ; 20.34 ; 21.08 ; 20.36 ; 22.01 ; 22.29 ; 22.44 ; (18.55) ; (22.89) ; 19.62 ; 21.27 = 20.93
Wery good average. 18.55 was so close to my personal...
4x4: 1:30.2 ; 1:35.7 ; 1:25.1 ; 1:32.6 ; 1:32.7 = 1:31.8
good for hi-games. OP on 2 last and PP on 1st.
5x5: 2:18.09
(2:14.19) - network problem, i have screenshot
2:14.91
2:15.76
(2:20.60) = 2:16.25
6x6: 4:11.81 ; (4:03.85) ; 4:10.30 ; (4:18.77) ; 4:08.90 = 4:10.34
4:03 on my hi-games profile.


----------



## Jude (Jan 12, 2010)

*2x2x2: *3.97, 4.64, 4.08, 4.13, 5.22, 4.14, (3.91), 4.77, 5.02, 5.03, (14.36), 4.25 = *4.52* --> _Pretty happy with this, especially since there are some CLLs I still can't do on computer cubes._

*3x3x3:*: 16.54, 18.30, 17.04, 17.05, 15.25, 18.86, (44.66), 15.95, 16.39, (14.08), 17.11, 17.52 = *16.99* --> _Meh, sub 17 at least  Can't complain, this is a good representative of my average times._

*4x4x4: *1:05.42 (o), 1:00.58 (op), (1:09.05), 1:04.37 (op), 1:06.88 (p) = *1:05.55* --> _Pretty good. Disappointed there were no sub 1s but the 2nd one would've been easily if it wasn't double parity. Still, a huge improvement on last month _


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 14, 2010)

times (reset):
27.64, 29.56, 30.89, 30.74, 34.11, 31.14, 26.85, 30.87, 29.77, 30.07, 27.14, 25.71

Sweet! 25.71 (the last one) is a PB! This actually reflects about 5 seconds slower than my average.

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.71
worst time: 34.11

current avg5: 28.99 (σ = 1.32)
best avg5: 28.99 (σ = 1.32)

current avg12: 29.47 (σ = 1.56)
best avg12: 29.47 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 29.47 (σ = 1.56)
session mean: 29.54

W00tsauce.

EDIT: Screenshot:


Spoiler


----------



## MrData (Jan 31, 2010)

*2x2:* (4.59), 2.94, 2.73, (2.20), 2.31, 2.91, 2.92, 3.20, 4.05, 3.13, 2.59, 2.64 --> 2.94
Worst. Average. Ever.

*3x3:* (11.50), 12.81, 14.53, (15.36), 11.91, 11.88, 14.02, 11.67, 14.34, 11.75, 13.30, 12.45 --> 12.87
Looks like I've improved.


----------



## plechoss (Jan 31, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.02, 2.36, 2.16, 2.09, 2.13, 3.16, (4.33), 2.75, (1.75), 3.28, 2.97, 3.64 --> *2.65* WAT ?! I should practice this more 
*3x3:* 11.38, 14.47, 14.89, 13.11, 11.56, 11.86, 12.28, 13.16, 14.42, (11.17), (15.70), 13.50 --> *13.06* Without warm-up.
*pyraminx:* 5.13, (3.72), 7.20, 6.31, 5.42, 6.83, 7.05, 4.39, (8.16), 6.06, 5.94, 6.78 --> *6.11*
*2x2x3:* 8.34, 7.97, (1.19), 6.86, 6.91, 7.72, 9.88, 10.86, 12.33, 5.09, 6.86, (19.97) --> *8.28* :fp
*4x4:* 1:27.47, (1:30.30), 1:19.50, (1:09.86), 1:16.11 --> *1.21.03* :fp


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (2.453), 7.516, 2.781, 5.250, 2.969, (12.844), 4.500, 5.359, 4.531, 3.031, 4.438, 3.094 => 4.347
*3x3x3*: 14.172, 12.359, 11.734, 11.625, 11.312, 14.688, 10.797, 19.500, 11.844, (20.047), (10.515), 11.469 => 12.950
Darn counting 19 (and 14s).
*4x4x4*: (45.141), 42.281, 40.281, 42.578, (38.093) => 41.713
*5x5x5*: 1:05.422, 1:09.516, 1:05.672, (57.843), (1:20.344) => 1:06.870
woo, sub1 single
*6x6x6*: 2:11.844, 2:12.218, (2:50.391), 2:32.531, (2:01.953) => 2:18.864
*7x7x7*: 3:28.016, (3:40.562), (3:13.266), 3:34.094, 3:25.000
*2x2x3*: 4.157, (7.578), 4.390, 4.890, 7.046, 3.484, 5.969, (2.469), 4.968, 5.359, 5.985, 2.515 => 4.876
*2x3x3*: 9.187, 8.500, 12.688, 6.313, 7.875, 9.297, (17.125), 8.750, 12.593, (5.266), 11.360, 11.594 => 9.816
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF DNF DNF DNF DNF
Stupid BLD sim.
*Clock (3x3)*: 6.490, 6.246, 5.915, 6.934, 5.682, 6.838, 7.026, (9.395), 6.170, 6.647, 7.258, (5.428) => 6.5206
*Clock (5x5)*: 28.531, 24.812, 28.219, 25.343, 24.360, 28.172, 28.313, 27.031, 30.656, 25.203, 27.312, 26.391
*Clock (10x10)*: 2:14.812, 2:19.172, 2:14.375, 2:06.078, 2:22.844
*Dino Cube*: (11) 9 8 7 8 9 10 (7) 8 11 8 10
*FTO*: 1:15 1:17 (1:12) (1:32) 1:25
*Gigaminx*: 6:28.938 6:55.406 6:27.953
All sub-7, and UWR single. Pwned.
*Helicopter Cube*: 33 (46) 39 (33) 35
*Megaminx*: (1:17.703) 1:13.156 1:17.421 1:12.062 (1:05.781)
*Pyraminx*: 3.860, 4.343, 5.969, 4.266, (2.657), 4.000, (8.937), 6.625, 6.578, 5.360, 4.297, 4.797 => 5.010
*Skewb*: (6) 16 16 14 12 11 14 19 10 (23) 11 16
*Square-1*: 26.563, 23.750, 26.735, (23.578), (33.031) => 25.683
*Super-X*: 1:10, 1:37, (2:26), (1:08), 1:28


----------



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1*: qqwref - 115 points!!!
*2*: plechoss - 19 points!!
*3*: KwS Pall - 11 points!
4: MrData - 10 points
5: Jude - 6 points
6: mande - 5 points
7: Robert-Y - 4 points
8: fanwuq - 2 points
9: Sa967St - 1 point
10: Ranzha V. Emodrach & Yes, We Can! - 0 points 

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. plechoss: 2.656
2. MrData: 2.942
3. qqwref: 4.3469
4. Jude: 4.525
5. KwS Pall: 6.114
6. fanwuq: 7.7703
7. mande: 8.767
8. Yes, We Can!: 8.850

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. MrData: 12.866
2. qqwref: 12.9500
3. plechoss: 13.063
4. fanwuq: 14.8438
5. Sa967St: 15.929
6. Jude: 17.001
7. KwS Pall: 20.928
8. Yes, We Can!: 24.618
9. mande: 28.537
10. Ranzha V. Emodrach: 29.467

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 41.7133
2. Jude: 1:05.557
3. plechoss: 1:21.027
4. KwS Pall: 1:31.83
5. mande: 3:43.160

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:06.8700
2. KwS Pall: 2:16.253

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:18.8643
2. KwS Pall: 4:10.337

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:29.0367

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.8763
2. Robert-Y: 5.702
3. plechoss: 8.282

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 9.8157

[B]3x3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: DNF

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 6.5206
2. mande: 29.9287

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 26.9327

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:16.1197

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 8.8

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:19.0

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:37.4323

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 35.7

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:14.2130

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 5.0095
2. plechoss: 6.111

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 13.9

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. qqwref: 25.6827

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:25.0
```


----------

